# Dog bedding?



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

With winter upon us, I've been debating what I should use for dog bedding this year.
I've tried grass hay and straw in the past and didn't much care for either.
I've been looking into the wood shavings. From what I've read, Pine shavings and Cedar savings can sometimes cause health problems ranging from dulling scenting abilities and allergies to liver damage and bacterial infections. So what does everyone use? Why? Has anyone using wood shavings had any bad experiences?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

$18 for a nice dog bed at Costco.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> $18 for a nice dog bed at Costco.


That will work if your dog is old and out of the "I wanna chew up everything" mode. :?

I've used everything. chips, shavings, cedar ribbon, pine, cedar, straw, grass hay.......

I've never seen or heard of health problems associated with cedar or pine shavings. The thing I dont like is they break down to quickly and dont give much insulative value. Grass hay is good, but I have settled on good old straw for the past few years. You have to find clean straw though. Find bails that have nice long stalks of straw and not a lot of dirt and weeds. It's easy to spot, it just looks cleaner and fluffier. I just fill their boxes with it and they go in and make a nest right in the middle. My dogs seem to love it.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I was having this same conversation with my vet and he discouraged using straw due to the fact that when it breaks down it has sharp edges. When the dog inhales the straw particles it can cut the inside of its nose canal and cause scar tissue buildup. This can over time reduce the dog’s ability to pick up a scent. Just thought I’d throw in my two cents. Take care.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Good insight.
Has anyone ever used Aspen Shavings or Excelsior?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ERDA said:


> I was having this same conversation with my vet and he discouraged using straw due to the fact that when it breaks down it has sharp edges. When the dog inhales the straw particles it can cut the inside of its nose canal and cause scar tissue buildup. This can over time reduce the dog's ability to pick up a scent. Just thought I'd throw in my two cents. Take care.


Never heard of that but it does make sense. Thanks.

My oldest dog is 13 and her smeller still works pretty good.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm using wood shavings for the first time, and they seem to be holding up OK. I usually use shredded paper, which works great, but makes a mess in my backyard that I hate cleaning up! Shredded paper is a great insulator, doesn't break down like straw, and is usually free! I don't know what the negatives would be, other than the mess.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I just gave him an old blanket. Its one of those ones that is like a heating blanket but with out the coils in it. It is really warm. Ill sneak out there in the morning to find him cuddled up on it in his house. Its funny when its warm he pulls it out of his house and back in when it gets cold again. I just go out and shake it off once a week and wash it once a month.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I just gave him an old blanket. Its one of those ones that is like a heating blanket but with out the coils in it. It is really warm. Ill sneak out there in the morning to find him cuddled up on it in his house. Its funny when its warm he pulls it out of his house and back in when it gets cold again. I just go out and shake it off once a week and wash it once a month.


is it like a moving blanket???


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > I just gave him an old blanket. Its one of those ones that is like a heating blanket but with out the coils in it. It is really warm. Ill sneak out there in the morning to find him cuddled up on it in his house. Its funny when its warm he pulls it out of his house and back in when it gets cold again. I just go out and shake it off once a week and wash it once a month.
> ...


Kind of. If you have ever seen one of those heating blankets that people use, its like that but it doesnt have the heating coils in it. Yeah it is like a moving blanket you would find in a U Haul when you rent one. But its not as thick.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Duurty1 said:
> 
> 
> > huntducksordietrying said:
> ...


i will have to try one


----------

